# Concealed Outdoors - Camo Crossover Truck Boxes w/ Custom Bow Cases!!



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

*Concealed Outdoors - We put a whole new spin on bow & archery gear transportation!!*

No more bow cases sliding around in the back of your pickup! 

Now you can keep your bows locked up and out of the elements with one of our crossover tool boxes or chests which are specially designed to hold our Bow Hammocks™. The Bow Hammock™ is a unique bow case that hangs within the box via an extremely simple rod system that can be installed/uninstalled in seconds. Up to 4 hammocks can fit into a single box.

The box will also set off the look of your pickup and let everyone know you're serious about the outdoors - this is because each model is available in the industry's most popular camo patterns, as well as some extremely cool patterns you may not have seen yet! We have developed a proprietary, durable coating system called DynamixCP™ which produces an automotive grade finish. These things look killer!

All boxes & chests are available in different models to fit fullsize and midsize trucks, as well as UTV's. We even offer a bunch of Dog Boxes!!

Please check out our website and facebook page for more details and pictures.

http://www.concealedoutdoors.com

Thanks Guys!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

looks cool, neat idea. how much force does it take to open one side when it is locked?


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

I don't have an exact value to put on the amount of force it would take, but the crossover boxes do have 2 industrial strength locking latches that would be extrememly hard to break.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Man those are nice I will have to look in to tham


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## whitetail101 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice

Will definetely have to get one of these before season


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Sounds good! Let us know when your ready!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Also, our boxes are made to order and there is a 4-6 week lead time. If you know which model you're interested in, now would be the time to order considering we are hitting the month of August. Thanks.


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump for the weekend!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Very nice product.


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

to the top for the weekend.


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Bump for a great new product to hit the market.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

That's just to cool. I got to have one!!!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Be sure to check us out at the ATA Show in Columbus, OH in January!!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Concealed Outdoors was very well recieved at the 2012 ATA Show. Everyone was very impressed with the fit, finish, & quality of our storage systems, and many commented on the fact that they could walk through the entire show and not find any other product like ours. Realtree also came by and filmed us talking about our products. We actually drove home with an empty truck because Realtree & Mossy Oak elected to take our 2 display models for their own booths at the Shot Show in Las Vegas. Good stuff!!


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## smith777 (May 4, 2011)

ttt


----------

